# Mädels aus Neukirchen-Vluyn oder (und) Umgebung?



## Taake (16. März 2010)

hallo 

bin ganz neu in sachen bike fahren (also nicht das bike fahren an sich aber so freeride etc) und würde gerne fahren üben. wir ziehen bald nach neukirchen-vluyn und ich mag da nicht so alleine in den wäldern rumgurken 

wär schön wenn es welche gibt die in der nähe wohnen und mit denen ich üben kann etc 

liebe grüße chrissy


----------



## EpicAndrea (20. März 2010)

Hi Chrissy,
habe gerde durch Zufall deine Überschrift entdeckt; ist ja witzig ich
komme auch aus Neukirchen-Vluyn. Zeige dir gerne mal unsere netten
Trails oder auch die Downhillstrecken der Halden. Hier am flachen Nieder-
rhein ist die Aufwahl zwar nicht ganz so groß, aber ein paar nette Touren
kann man schon machen.
Schicke mir doch mal deine Telefonnummer oder maile mir 
[email protected]
Liebe Grüße
Andrea


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Taake (22. März 2010)

hei super, ich hab dir eine mail geschrieben


----------



## Ene_mene (29. März 2010)

Hay ihr beiden, ich komme ursprünglich aus moers und bin auch alle 2 wochen noch da...wäre wohl auch für ne kleine Bikerunde zu haben!

Gruß Julia


----------



## EpicAndrea (29. März 2010)

Hey Julia,
ist ja schön, dass sich doch auch mal Mädels aus der Umgebung
melden. Ja, natürlich können wir gerne zusammen fahren.
Wann bist du denn wieder im Lande? Chrissy zieht am 1.4. um
und ob sie unmittelbar danach fahren kann, weiß ich nicht.
Ich könnte ganz gut am 9.10.11. April. Da habe ich frei und noch
nichts vor. Oder auch in der Woche so ab 16h.
@ Chrissy
was macht das Einpacken? Steht ihr schon in den Startlöchern und
wann glaubst du fahren zu können?. Gestern habe ich auch bei
einer Tour ein Mädel aus Kamp-Lintfort kennen gelernt. Vll bekommen
wir ja eine kleine Truppe zusammen, die sich relativ regelmäßig treffen
kann. Die Anja aus Ka.Li kann am besten sonntags.
Wir müssen uns mal alle treffen, um das mal zu bequatschen.
Bis denne mal
LG Andrea


----------



## Taake (2. April 2010)

hi, schön dass sich doch schon so viele gefunden haben, wir werden ja immer mehr 
der umzug ist super verlaufen, sind gerade noch etwas im stress, morgen müssen wir noch neue möbel holen und alles aufbauen/umräumen/einrumen etc.
allerdings habe ich noch bis zum 10.04. ferien, da bleibt sozusagen noch freiraum.
habt ihr denn nächste woche zeit oder am nächsten wochenende?

liebe grüße aus vluyn


----------



## EpicAndrea (5. April 2010)

Hi ihr 2
frohe Ostern wünsche ich Euch noch!
Ich könnte sowohl am 9.4. alsauch am 10.4. fahren.
Habe auch an beiden Tagen frei.
Vll sollten wir es Wetterabhängig machen und kurz
vorher mal telefonieren. Habe ja die Hanynr. deines
Freundes oder gibt es schon ne Festnetznr. bei Euch?
Dann noch schöne Ferien bis dahin
Andrea


----------



## Taake (15. April 2010)

hi andrea,

sagmal hast du lust am sonntag (18.04) mal wieder eine runde zu drehen?
samstag geht leider nicht da unsre mietz kastriert wird.
würden uns echt freuen, sven sein neues bike ist jetzt auch da und fix und fertig aufgebaut. nur meine schaltung ist immer noch die alte, die neue kommt erst später. ich hoffe die ärgert und nicht wieder so 

liebe grüße chrissy


----------



## EpicAndrea (16. April 2010)

Hi Chrissy,
ich denke es müßte Sonntag klappen. Ich würde auch gerne 
meine Tochter mitnehmen. Mal sehen, ob ich sie begeistern
kann. Ist deine Schaltung denn bis dahin funktionstüchtig?
Ich rufe dich So. gegen frühen Mittag an.
Morgen mache ich einen Fahrtechnikkurs ( Serpentinen und Downhill)
freue mich schon!!!
Bis dahin
LG Andrea


----------



## Taake (17. April 2010)

hei das ist ja supi 
ja schaltung geht jetzt wieder, lag wohl daran dass ich nicht richtig geschaltet habe. 
wieviel kosten solche fahrtechnikkurse egtl? denke sowas wäre für uns zur übung auch ganz gut.

na dann sag ich mal bis morgen !


----------

